# San Fairy Ann Cycling Club: 300km audax.



## thojj (11 Jun 2012)

My 1st attempt at a fully fledged audax commencing at 2:00 a.m. from Betherden village hall.I will be cycling from and returning to Herne Bay for this event which gives me a grand total of just 2 km short of 400 km.Having happily completed the T.d.S.,riding the course twice,I feel confident with this step upto 400 km.I am,by choice,a night rider so the early start of the event,compounded by my needing to leave home around the 11:30 mark,is not cause for concern.
I will let you know how well my confidence was placed _after_ the event.
For others who might fancy the run out all details are to be found at :-

http://www.sanfairyanncc.co.uk/?pageid=45


----------



## thojj (18 Jun 2012)

As an exercise to check equipment,food and moral fibre I am going on a night ride this evening to mentaly prepare my self for the above event.The route I have chosen takes me from Herne Bay upto Gillingham,Tonbridge then down to Hastings.Returning via Rye and the coast route back to Deal for some well needed coffee and cake with my parents and then the short 40 km cross country ride back home.The distance is around the 250 km mark and the weather looks promising.I will let you know how I get on ....


----------



## Ian H (18 Jun 2012)

The website doesn't seem to list the 300, although it and a 200 are both on the Audax calendar. Good luck with the event.


----------



## thojj (18 Jun 2012)

Thank you Ian for correction.I should have checked the site before linking it.I have had correspondance with the organiser of the 300km so I can vouch that its taking place.Entries should arrive before 28 Jun 2012 should anyone else be interested.
Penence of another 50 km tonight for being naive in assuming it would be on the organising clubs web site!


----------



## thojj (19 Jun 2012)

Trial run went ok managed 307 km in 12:53:21 with 90 minutes sleep squeezed inthe middle total time 14:23:21 Very happy with the 1st all night attempt but have got to sort out eating,and dealing with the cold just before dawn when having been riding all night I felt a bit whimpish..


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2012)

The limit is 18 hrs, so you should be fine. You don't get extra points for speed!


----------



## thojj (19 Jun 2012)

Ian H said:


> The limit is 18 hrs, so you should be fine. You don't get extra points for speed!


Thank you Ian.This audax,for myself,is a steping stone/learning curve in my training for next years LEL where,for my own ambitions,I would like to be feeding and resting within 4 x 350 km per 20 hour sections.


----------



## Ian H (19 Jun 2012)

Sorry, I mean 20 hrs, even better.

Of all people, I really ought to know these things.


----------



## thojj (24 Jun 2012)

*HELP!!*

I have the route for the above now and I have to admit following the route on Bikehike.co I am getting lost 
Please any tips would be great as to how you all transcribe a route from directions so as to make it possible to follow.
PLEASE dont suggest GPS devices as they are way beyond my financial means.


----------



## Ian H (24 Jun 2012)

Start by marking the controls. Then find what looks like the shortest route between them. Then go back to the routesheet and it should be easier to work out the actual route.
However, if you are just following the routesheet it will make more sense on the ground. Assuming you have a bike computer, check the distance to the next instruction (bear in mind it may not be exact), then look for a roundabout (RAB), left turn (L), or what ever.
You need some way of mounting the routesheet on your bars. In extremis you can attach it to your forearm with elastic bands


----------



## thojj (25 Jun 2012)

Thank you Ian.I was originaly going to follow the route stedfastly but having read your advice I am going to do as you 1st suggested.I luckily have a few days to get out and find various parts of the route to acclimatise myself to them.Fortunately the 1st 100km which will be part in the dark I know well.
Thank you as ever for your advice.


----------



## thojj (30 Jun 2012)

Thanks to Ian I am now fully prepared for the event!I have transcibed the route so I know where Im going ,I have done the miles in training.The weather looks ok and Kate is ready cleaned and lubed.I want to be back in Herne Bay between 6 and 8 which will give me an all round 400 km in 20 hours,(should I be back at 8).A report will be submitted on completion.


----------



## Ian H (30 Jun 2012)

That's a comfortable target. Hope the weather's good.


----------



## thojj (2 Jul 2012)

*San Fairy Ann Cycling Club: 300km audax*

Herne Bay-300km Audax,distance covered being 309+8km-Herne Bay.
Total completed distance,415.2 km's Total time inclusive of all breaks,18h:41m
The route map was bot needed for the 1st 100 km leg as it was a ride,most parts of which,I have done may times in training.Helping a chap with a puncture,as the peleton continued on,secured a*partner*for the rest of the audax.By the 50km rest area we had caught up with the rear of the group and as we continued on we decided on a game plan of getting back to Bethersden,changing from night clothing,feeding and leaving for the remaining 200 km leg by 7 a.m.All went well and we left the start area in good sunlight and on time.
Making good time with undulating kent country side providing the back drop we arrived having made good time to Blue Boys cafe at Kippings Cross,just off the A21.Bonus being we had managed to catch up with a few more of the early starters.The next 85 km were a mixture of serious undulations,lots of driving rain,and as we came across the marshes,into a head wind on our approach to Dungeness.
All the experiances of good audax!!!!
Some where we had made a slight detouer and managed to add 8 km more to our target distance but with a final target figure of 309 km that was acceptable in our eyes.
The 32 km leg to Hythe meant ,at last,we had the wind to our backs and it was with a smile we stopped at the control point for a well earned ice cream,discovering we were in fact in 4th position from the original 16,2 a.m. starters.We were thinking we might have made the top ten if we were lucky!
The last 32 km back to Bethersden was made in good heart,with promises of a further attempt next year,being as this was,for each,our 1st audax
By the time i arrived home the figures were as at the begining of this item.For myself well within the hoped for 20 hours and also 68 km over my needed total for the 20 hours.
A good ride and confidence giving training for next years LEL
Congratulations to all involved.More than enough food with drinks at the rest stops to please most I would have thought,definately the*last* major ride,next year,before my attempt to complete the 2013 L.E.L


----------



## PpPete (2 Jul 2012)

Well done on your first 300!
See you next year at Loughton.


----------



## thojj (2 Jul 2012)

Thank you.
This event confirmed for myself that I can,with another years hard work,actualy complete the LEL.If the gods are on my side through the training I look forward to meeting a fair few of you good people.


----------



## Ian H (2 Jul 2012)

Excellent! amd well done.


----------



## thojj (2 Jul 2012)

Thank you Ian.


----------

